# Want more infor.ation about energy?



## Adityaa (Jun 7, 2012)

The EnTouch GM units separate the EnTouch system from competitors, providing high accuracy sensing of facility energy usage. Energy data is monitored locally and transmitted to the master control unit for load profiling and trending. Energy can be monitored through the master controller, via the EnTouch portal, or configured to generate automated alerting of potential performance issues.


----------

